# Planted setups photos and help?



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

I have done searches but not found much.

I really want to improve my White's tank. I just have the lone male in a 30x45 exo terra.
I would love to see photos of as many setups as possible.

What plants are best to use?
How do you go about cleaning? I have heard that woodlice can be used in the soil, and they clean up a lot of the mess...Is this true? Where can I buy some?
What soil/substrate is best to use?

Thanks a million


----------



## kinger88 (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,
Check out...
Vivarium

Loads of pics of set ups
I used bromeliads and peace lilly but there are loads you can get

Best bet is to look at www.dartfrog.co.uk 
They have plants for sale that are all safe to use in vivs so you can look at the selection they have there

And substrate wise, i use plantation soil (exo terra stuff) or forest bed i think it's called

With cleaning, the live plants use the poop as a fertiliser if it's set up right so it doesn't need too much cleaning apart from spot cleaning, if you use live plants though you need some sort of drainage layer such as gravel or hydroleca in the bottom so the soil doesnt get waterlogged


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Try searching 'aquaterrarium' you find that brings up planted vivs for amphibians. I did loads of research before planting my FBT tank. This pic if found I loved...









and the website gives a detailed 'how to' : http://home.comcast.net/~epollak/Viv2005/viv_construction.htm

Vivarium Plant Pricelist - This is where I got all my plants from for my first viv, but found later on that you can just pick the majority up from B&Q, as long as you wash the roots and repot them they are fine. Dartfrog are great for moss tho.


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

That a nice viv, 
Check this site out:
Dendroworld • Login


----------



## monitorfan666 (Feb 15, 2007)

theres always pretty good videos of peoples planted vivs on Youtube


----------



## cubeykc (Aug 8, 2008)

BecciBoo said:


> Try searching 'aquaterrarium' you find that brings up planted vivs for amphibians. I did loads of research before planting my FBT tank. This pic if found I loved...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what do you keep in that?


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

Few more, really good how to guides

www.pollywog.co.uk: Articles: Terrarium Setup.

www.pollywog.co.uk: Articles: Terrarium Setup.

www.pollywog.co.uk: Articles: Terrarium Setup.


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

becciboo, a nice terrarium but ultimately useless as the lizards in it (by looks of them id say basiliks though they could be water dragons) grow to much larger proportions in a short amount of time.

how ever, stick a few phibs in their and it would be great:mf_dribble:


----------



## matt020593 (Oct 10, 2006)

Need to grow in a bit...(sorry for rubbish pictures)


----------



## bradastronaut (Jun 17, 2008)

Wow! Those are two awesome looking vivariums!  
I didnt know you could have fish in with water dragons...
Can you mix fish in with other frogs and amphibians?
Sorry im quite new to this lol


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone, very useful. Can anyone shed any light on the woodlice?


----------



## MissG (Aug 1, 2007)

Also, would I need to provide a light source if I decide to have a planted viv?


----------



## Gaz1987 (Jan 28, 2008)

You do not need lighting but it does benifit you and the plants. In my opinion go for lighting.

As for the woodlice there are a few that people use but the most common used is the dwarph tropical woodlice.

The best way to use these is to but around 15-30 (more if it is a big viv) in your viv and leave them to it that way they will breed in there and eat alot of the dieing leaves etc. and supply a food source for some frogs.

Keep the remainder in a tub and feed with a little fish food and veg that way they will breed and you can have them for future vivs and to top up your vivs and even feed frogs.

Another thing which is useful is to get some springtails and do the same thing. Once again there are different types but white tropical springtails are most commonly used. These do a similar job to the woodlice.

You can get some from a number of places on the web but there are a few members on here which sell them both.

One i recommened is Mad4frogs she is very good and sells both but i do know that she does not have any springtails available just yet.

Hope this helps


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

woah, the link that kinger88 posted. the cuban/fire bellied toad set up also house a 'rose hair' tarantula! if that vivs actually working succesfully, thats amazing. it is a large well planted tank though so if everything is fed well enough their could be light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

i have 2 lovly live planted setup, one with a waterfall. Im thinking of redoing both of them as im not happy with them as im really picky. Will try and find some pics if you want.


From my expereicen you really want a UV tupe in there as it helps no end, if not thngs struggle abit. my next challange is to set up a misting system not sure how yet tho. 

in both of my tanks i use springtail and woodlice to keep it clean which mean i have very little cleaning to do which i find is always a bonus. 

jay


----------



## jesuslovestheladies (Apr 30, 2008)

with amphibians though youd have to be careful using UV, id say a 2% to be on the safe side. though waxy monkeys can probabaly take a 5% uv tube.


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> becciboo, a nice terrarium but ultimately useless as the lizards in it (by looks of them id say basiliks though they could be water dragons) grow to much larger proportions in a short amount of time.
> 
> how ever, stick a few phibs in their and it would be great:mf_dribble:


Thats not my own terrarium, just one I used as an idea to design mine on...as far as I'm aware both amphibs and lizards are kept in there. 

Yes UV would be needed for the plants, and I believe that all animals benefit from UV, I have a 5.0 compact bulb in my live viv with FBTs


----------



## deaxone (Feb 25, 2008)

jesuslovestheladies said:


> becciboo, a nice terrarium but ultimately useless as the lizards in it (by looks of them id say basiliks though they could be water dragons) grow to much larger proportions in a short amount of time.
> 
> how ever, stick a few phibs in their and it would be great:mf_dribble:


i actualy emailed the guy who owns this viv he lives in the states and he said that he keeps allsorts in there,frogs geckos fish anoles hermit crab,turtles
he recons that hes had good results only thing hes lost are fish,
i wernt gonna tell him hes wrong to do it,ithink hes a professor,anyway hes just had a stroke and said when he is better he will email me back,coz im currently buliding something simmilar for frogs and fish,dont think ill put half a zoo in mine
MAD!!
still pretty cool,
heres mine at the end of phase 1,ive since changed the waterfall,ive gotta do my last phase and then fill and plant it,cant wait,ive got a little bridge thats gonna link the little island


----------

